# Power tech



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

I have a Waterman with a 60 hp Yamaha 4stroke tiller. Boat is 06 Gordon which was made by Tom as electric with trolling motor for bass fishing on private lake in Ga. very light. Later Tom added the engine after transom reinforcement. 
Any suggestions for prop. One on it is a 2009 factory alum


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

I would hit up Ken at Prop Gods, he knows his stuff. Have you reached out to Powertech?


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

swaddict said:


> I would hit up Ken at Prop Gods, he knows his stuff. Have you reached out to Powertech?


Not yet. Got info on a previous Waterman powered by same engine but this is much lighter boat


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

HBFanatic said:


> I have a Waterman with a 60 hp Yamaha 4stroke tiller. Boat is 06 Gordon which was made by Tom as electric with trolling motor for bass fishing on private lake in Ga. very light. Later Tom added the engine after transom reinforcement.
> Any suggestions for prop. One on it is a 2009 factory alum


sjrobin runs a naked Waterman 18 with tiller 4s Yamaha 60. Pm him.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Assuming you've run it with the current prop, do you have any numbers -- prop pitch and diameter, rpm and speed at WOT and/or other throttle settings?


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

zthomashome said:


> Assuming you've run it with the current prop, do you have any numbers -- prop pitch and diameter, rpm and speed at WOT and/or other throttle settings?


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Located a prop shop in Wilmington that is going to allow me to test a prop or two as long as I agree to purchase one from them. Assume this is not uncommon


----------

